# Convinced a friend to buy an E bike



## johnnyb47 (29 Dec 2016)

Just the other week I was chatting with a workmate about life in general and we got talking about cycling. The guy in question is nearing retirement age and has never held a car licence and was dependant on his good lady to transport him around. I suggested he should buy an E bike being that his knees were not in the best of health and he looked at me with a look of complete confusion and wondering what the hell is an E bike.I went on to explain what they where and how easy they are to use especially in the hills of Wales. He seemed really interested and after showing him a few YouTube clips he was totally sold on the idea.. Today he came to work on his new E bike and proudly showed me his new bike. It was minus 6 this morning at 5am and I just had to have a quick go on it before he put it away in the office. He paid around £400 for it and looks very basic but I was well impressed by its ease and manners on the road..He's over the moon with this bike and didn't stop talking about it all day. Because we are quite isolated were we live this E bike will now give him the freedom he needs to cycle further afield as and when he wants to and not be restricted by his dodgy knees that he suffers from, or heavily rely on his other half to take him to work in the car. This is a prime example of what makes an E bike a perfect choice for some folks..One less car on the road in the morning and another person enjoying cycling once again that he otherwise would not do for health reasons. I'm just glad that I have managed to of been able to give him a good practical alternative as opposed to being tied to rely on car and his wife for a lift. When I eventually get to the stage in my life where I cannot cycle due to health issues I will definitely opt for an e bike..


----------



## steve50 (29 Dec 2016)

Nice one, I hope he has many happy years riding his bike.


----------



## r04DiE (29 Dec 2016)

Good for you and what a great story. Well done


----------

